# Endellion String Quartet



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Love this Quartet. Have some of their recordings and seen them live three times. 
A pity this year was their final season. Missed out because of Covid. 

Never see them mentioned as much as other String Quartets. 
What do others think?


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

i have their Beethoven cycle and like it very much.
That's all i'm familiar with though.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Itullian said:


> i have their Beethoven cycle and like it very much.
> That's all i'm familiar with though.


Love their Beethoven Cycle. Have it also


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I have their Beethoven complete too (and when they say complete, they ain't kidding!). I have it the car, so I listen to them more than others (or did before the car effectively got mothballed!). They are wonderful.

The only other recording I have of theirs is of the Martinu Concerto for String Quartet. Not that many opportunities to hear or compare versions with that one, but it is very good as well.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I have their Beethoven, Tchaikovsky and Britten recordings and they are all fine recordings.


----------

